# updated to 902...but says 901



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey so i updated to 902 and all that folllowed all the insructions then flashed the new eclipse rom 2.1...so when i go into about phone it says im running .901??? im 100 percent sure i loaded 902...any ideas?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

eclipse 2.1 is built on 901 so it will say that. ur baseband remains 902. nitro is working on a 902 eclipse build so it will change when that is released.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, eclipse 2.1 is build off of the 901 update


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Make sure your baseband ends with F. That's the 902 radio. You should be good

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

